

Why is Twitter promoting rape tweets? - oo7jeep
http://edwardaten.posterous.com/why-is-twitter-promoting-rape-tweets

======
jeffool
Her writing it comes across as "wow, I can't believe I just heard that", to
me. She quotes it with no indication she was agreeing, but as something
interesting, shocked someone would say that. (Probably because it is exactly
NOT something people would generally say.)

I understand if you think they should filter certain words from being
promoted, there's a conversion to be had there, but how could you possibly
think she was advocating rape in any way?

~~~
fhgjjlkuu5yr
Someone needs to up the minimum emotional age required to use twitter, that's
all.

------
arepb
That they don't have a blacklist of words for this is beyond me...

------
cobychapple
This would be a PR nightmare for Twitter if it got out into mainstream media …
and rightly so.

~~~
oo7jeep
I dont want to start a nightmare - thats why I asked Sara first if it was an
accident... but no response. Maybe I should dig for the initial tweet.

~~~
cobychapple
I can't actually find the tweet in her stream anywhere (date in your
screenshot is 15 March, looked around that date on both sides). Can you please
post the permalink to the tweet here?

~~~
oo7jeep
The tweet has apparently been deleted but updated the post with contexutal
responses...

------
oo7jeep
From a Twitter product manager...

